# American Staff/BLEND ?



## NOLANOLA (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello everyone, my name is Jake and I am to bull breeds..
I know this question has been asked NUMEROUS times, but I need help depicting what possible cross breed I may have, if any.
I just so happened to pass by an adoption event, in which I found my beautiful girl Nola, whom is 14wks.
She was shortly on her way to a kill shelter, and there was no way I could let that happen.

Her paperwork states she is American Staffordshire/BLEND(??)
Here are some pictures for reference.


















Thank you all, hope to be on here frequently!


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

NOLANOLA said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Jake and I am to the Bully breed.
> I know this question has been asked NUMEROUS times, but I need help depicting what possible cross breed I may have, if any.


She looks like an APBT to me. And not a bad-looking one!
She _could_ have American Staffordshire Terrier in her, she could have Staffordshire Bull Terrier in her; BUT since those two breeds are very rare compared to APBTs in this country, she is most _likely_ an APBT. Shelters will often use "Staffordshire" when they list "breed" because they are so closely related to the APBT, but the name is much less threatening.

Also, there is no breed called "bully". The way you want to word that IS: 
"I am new to bull breeds". When you say "bull breeds" you are referring to the _group_ of dogs which includes APBT, AST, BT, SBT and others and I think that is what you are referring to -- a _group_ of dogs.


----------



## NOLANOLA (Jul 14, 2014)

Carla Restivo said:


> Also, there is no breed called "bully". The way you want to word that IS:
> "I am new to bull breeds". When you say "bull breeds" you are referring to the _group_ of dogs which includes APBT, AST, BT, SBT and others and I think that is what you are referring to -- a _group_ of dogs.


Changed, thank you for that information!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

She is adorable! She does look like an APBT pup but she could have numerous other breeds mixed in as well. I've seen sight hound/pit bull mixes that look just like many APBTs so all that to say, without legit pedigree papers you will never know for sure what breed of dog you have. She is adorable though! I love her!  my black pup has two white back feet just like that


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

She is a damn good looking pup.......I think you both lucked out. Take care of her, and she will take care of you.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Blend that's a new one lol. Welcome! Your pup is adorable ok matter what breed she might be . Thanks for saving her!

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## NOLANOLA (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind words.
I love her, she's so loving!


----------



## Garz (Jul 14, 2014)

Cutie. But more importantly, did you know your rear wheel is broke on your car?


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Always had a thing for black pups. Great looking dog. 


Oh and that SUPER Stanced TSX in the background ain't too shabby either.


----------

